# Portraits of trust and love.



## tinyliny

I would like to do a series of paintings showing the sweet love and trust that a human can have with a horse. I am looking for exceptionally endearing photos of humans with their horses. Children too. I prefer close up head shots but can do full body shots. This is not a contest. If you like my work you can talk to me about purchase, but mostly what I want is for anyone who submits a photo for a portrait, that I have their permission to paint them, and to reproduce it for sale , if the work is of the appropriate quality.


Here is one of Endiku with one of her ponies. I think this would make a lovely portrait








and this one of Katie with her now gone Hugo is another example of the kind of love and trust I want to try and capture








so, if you have one that you think is what I am looking for, go ahead and submit. I have some that I have already chosen and will contact the persons for permission if they end up being painted.


----------



## sommsama09

Wow, this is a great idea Tiny.I think both the HF's pictures you showed above are stunning and also, great examples of passion and bond. I only have on picture like that. That is of me and my hearthorse (Owned by the horse stud i have worked for, for a while - don't worry I do have permission for pictures !

I uploaded the first picture as a black and white, because I love the bond it helps portray! I also added the full colour version for you. Good luck, and thanks for letting me give you these pictures! Oh! And one more picture I love is on the bottom .


----------



## Plains Drifter

My daughter.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

What a great idea Caroline! I look forward to seeing your work (like always). 

Here's a cute one of my best friend's daughter with a mare we have since sold. Haley (horse) was fascinated with little ones. Sweetheart of a mare that was a loner until kids came in the pasture and she was always the first one to come visit.


----------



## tinyliny

just checked in. All great stuff! I won't be able to paint all, but can probably do at least a pencil sketch. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## waresbear

Me & my nag, Indy.


----------



## tinyliny

love that one!!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

I cannnot wait to see what you come up with tinyliny these are going to look amazing!! 

Here are a few of my photos with my horse Pocket. Sorry that some are out of focus but a couple of these were accidentle photos 






























And one with my pony Squirt


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Wares, if there was a HF calendar that would totally be the cover shot! Love it!


----------



## Equusketch

Here are a couple of me and my OTTB Mr. O'Malley that I sadly had to give to a friend of mine because I couldn't afford to keep him.


----------



## colds

This picture is the one I was going to have you do for my daughter. Christmas is coming!  (it's a little blurry)


----------



## tinyliny

Cathy,

so good to see you on the forum! I will consider it. Blurry is not my fav. Are there other shots of her with her cutie pie? shooot me some.


----------



## tinyliny

Ok, I just sat down after a busy day. I will try to start some sketching. Please have patience . It's going to take some time to get even some of these done. drawing people is really hard, but I am finding more and more that I actually like it! so, that's good. But, getting the correct likeness, well . . .that's another story. So, it may not be the exact likeness, but what we want is the feeling of love and trust.

Hang in there , I gotta get my rusty hand going on [email protected]!


----------



## alexis rose

Here is my daughter Jaydyn and her donkey Stubbs. Jaydyn is deaf and Stubbs was completely wild less than a year ago.


----------



## alexis rose

Here is Jaydyn and Stubbs again.


----------



## Plains Drifter

I ran across this one tonight of my son and Lyric a year ago.


----------



## tinyliny

Wow! they just keep gettting better!


----------



## tinyliny

ok, I did a lot of pencil sketching last night. About 20 minutes per portrait. They are by no means finished, but if we like them, then I can paint them. some of them I showed in the full size and in the cropped size. Let me know which you prefer.


----------



## Plains Drifter

They all are lovely! Great job. I can't even draw a stick horse. *sigh*


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Love them Caroline! I like all of them either way but wares I definitely like the full size - it's almost like her horse is looking at the camera saying "Hey, look look - see me eat my human?"


----------



## skyhorse1999




----------



## alexis rose

The drawings are AMAZING!


----------



## colds

tinyliny said:


> Cathy,
> 
> so good to see you on the forum! I will consider it. Blurry is not my fav. Are there other shots of her with her cutie pie? shooot me some.


 Hey Tiny, I've been meaning to get in touch with you and then I saw this thread and thought the picture may work. I have more pics but I don't think I have any that will work in this thread so I won't post them here but I'll shoot you an email.


----------



## Hedgie

I love this picture of me and Enzo (my OTTB gelding)!


----------



## sommsama09

Those drawing are stunning and unbelievably realistic, as always tiny! Great work!


----------



## tinyliny

Plains Drifter said:


> I ran across this one tonight of my son and Lyric a year ago.


 
Your son will be in GQ in a few years . (Gentlemen's Quarterly). He is THAT handsome!


----------



## Plains Drifter

Thank you! You wouldn't recognize him now. He's changed a lot in the last year. He lives with his father for most of the year so I only see him a few weeks every year. That filly had only had a handful of rides and none bareback and before I knew it, he climbed on and was riding her around the farm. They are both my babies.


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

Been waiting for ages for some work from you tiny!! I love the sketches. So lovely! Cant wait to see more!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Those sketches are amazing Tinyliny!


----------



## texasgal

This is a picture of my mare before she was mine .. her breeder sent this to me and I think it is absolutely precious and the very picture of Charm's personality. She is soooo precious.


----------



## Tracer

You have some serious talent, tinylily.

I prefer all the uncropped versions, and I can safely say that my favourite is the first one - it's so cheeky yet loving, and you've capture both of their facial expressions perfectly.


----------



## csimkunas6

Here is one of Rodeo and my step daughter the weekend we moved him home. I sooo wish I had had my camera, and not my phone for this, as I think it could have been an incredible moment captured!


















Tried making it bigger, just made everything blurry


----------



## tinyliny

yes, that would have been adorable, but I can't work from that. Sorry. you'll find something though . . .


----------



## Underfire05

tinylily, those drawings are magnificent! I'm sure you hear that all the time, but wow!! I'd love to get a drawing of Henry and I, and would love to pay you for it and send it to me if that's at all possible! This is my favorite picture of my goober and I that my boyfriend took a few months ago.


----------



## amg800

Here is one 
http://http://www.photoshop.com/users/amg800/albums/9404da7e0cb44051a75edf49603120d6/view#43b223e4eef5427f91ed60d5b8a74fc9


----------



## tinyliny

Underfire,

That's a nice one. Let me get back to you in a week or so.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Just LOVE Henry's expression! He looks so sweet.


----------



## tinyliny

*finally finished Endiku! and pony.*



















I like this one, but it is bit overworked. I got the pony too dark, so in order to lighten it, I had to make the girl's hair even darker. And, the face is not a super great likeness, but I like the overall feel , and love the composition.


----------



## Endiku

This is beautiful Tiny! You did a beautiful job on Myss (the pony) and I'm relieved to see that my rediculous farmers tan was overlooked


----------



## tinyliny

Well, due to being overworked, I didn't quite get your face as light and soft as it is, but your eyelashes were so graceful in the photo, and your long , elegant arms (I think I got them perfect!) I even liked the slump of your back and the curve of you neck. I sound like a romantice here, or something. But I love "lines" and that is what attracts me to a photo; the lines . Or sometimes , it's the dark/light that is attractive.
I am gld you like this one. It's abotu 11 by 14 inches in real life and took about 5 hours (including the sketch) to complete.


----------



## amg800

Sorry I realized the photo I posted before didn't show up! 
Here is one


----------



## Endiku

haha, well I wish I could tell you that I planned that, but I didn't xD I actually hadnt even realized that someone was taking pictures of me...I generally hate pictures. I guess thats what made this one good though! I wasn't sticking my tounge out at the camera for once 

Are you going to be selling it? As of right now I'm beyond broke thanks to a little mule who decided to have the runs and needed another vet checkup, but I might be able to con someone into getting it for me for Christmas.... ;D


----------



## tinyliny

Yes, ask your mom. At least show it to her. I bet she'll want it. I'll PM you with details.


----------



## tinyliny

*The "other" Equine.*

Another shot of a a girl with lovely long and elegant arms. The photo did not show any detail of her face and since this site was down last night, I could not access any other photos of her to try and take an educated guess as to what she looks like. in any case, the photo is really endearing, and who doesn't love a donkey?
I photographed the painting on the floor of my living room . 








now, looking at this, I can see some small changes that should be made. but the artist is never satisfied.


----------



## Endiku

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## tinyliny

thank you . I think the donkey is too cute. Stubbs. don't you just love that name?


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

That is gorgeous, Tiny! I keep forgetting you do such beautiful work.


----------



## tinyliny

How could you forget? Is it because I am not doing enough lately? with the dark days of winter coming, I will be painting more.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

tinyliny said:


> How could you forget? Is it because I am not doing enough lately? with the dark days of winter coming, I will be painting more.


I forget because you're so awesome in all other aspects as well ;-)


----------



## tinyliny

LOL! chuckle, smile, blush, . . POP! that was my head swelling too much and ego bursting.


----------



## alexis rose

tinyliny said:


> Another shot of a a girl with lovely long and elegant arms. The photo did not show any detail of her face and since this site was down last night, I could not access any other photos of her to try and take an educated guess as to what she looks like. in any case, the photo is really endearing, and who doesn't love a donkey?
> I photographed the painting on the floor of my living room .
> View attachment 115330
> 
> 
> now, looking at this, I can see some small changes that should be made. but the artist is never satisfied.


 
I saw this and started crying. That picture is so beautiful of my daughter and her beloved Stubbs. Thank you! She will LOVE it! Please let me know what it would take to have that sent to me to put up in my living room.


----------



## DrumRunner

Tiny these are beautiful! I would love one of these if I ever pick which pictures you could work with. You can have a try of any of my pictures you like..This is a favorite, not sure if you could work with it.


----------



## tinyliny

alexis rose said:


> I saw this and started crying. That picture is so beautiful of my daughter and her beloved Stubbs. Thank you! She will LOVE it! Please let me know what it would take to have that sent to me to put up in my living room.


 
I have PM'd you. I am just so very happy that she likes it. She will grow up, STubbs will pass on, but the picture will charm you forever.


----------



## ShezaCharmer

If you want to you can have a go at my horse Charm and I.


----------



## tinyliny

Wish I could see that photo better. I have to have very clear photos to work from. My eyes are gettin' too old to squint that hard to make out your face from that lil' thing.


----------



## Golden Horse

****************MELTS********************


----------



## BlueSpark

In love with your work. Gorgeous, gorgeous, GORGEOUS


----------



## Critter sitter

Wow So pretty .. I will have to look for one of Bre and Grace


----------



## tinyliny

*a couple of ROUGH sketches for upcoming paintings*

these sketches were done right on the watercolor paper. It's harder to get detail in pencil on the watercolor, but then by doing it directly I dont' have to do the whole transfer process (as I will have to do for the Waresbare kissing sketch . I DO intend to paint that one. )
The ladies face might need some real tweaking as I never once enlarged the photo to check for fine detail. That can be done at the time of painting.
If you see obvious things that aren't right, DO tell me. I want to know.


----------



## Underfire05

Oh tinylily, I LOVE IT! My sweet Henry is going to look so marvelous captured on paper from you! This is very exciting  Happy Birthday/Christmas to ME!


----------



## CindyB

Amazing work, I love it !


----------



## tinyliny

*Finished !*

I finished the portrait of Underfire and her horse Henry. I took a photo of it last night, before going to bed, where I felt close to being done but wanted to do more details and range of values. Then, I think mabye I overworked it? the bane of my existance!

[ 

















do you think the second one is better or the first one?


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench

those are amazing tiny. I like the bottom of the 2nd one better!


----------



## Underfire05

Thank you much for this incredible piece of work tinylily!! You can't even imagine how absolutely in love I am with this portrait of my sweet Henry. You managed to capture and share everything that is "him" so incredibly perfect...I cannot wait to get it so I can hang it up in my living room!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny

But what about YOU? does it look like you? did I get the essense of YOu?


----------



## Underfire05

Oh yes!! When I showed it to my boyfriend (who took the picture) he exclaimed that you got my "happy pony face" perfect!! I couldn't agree more, that special bond that I have with my Henry has been perfectly captured by you  I can't stop smiling when I look at it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NordicJuniper

Here are a couple of me and my boy.


----------



## tinyliny

I like this one










I have not painted for a few days, but will be getting back to it soon. Thanks everyone for sharing such lovely photos and being so patient.


----------



## lilkitty90

tiny, your welcome to any of these, i have quite a few, pick all, 1, or none  i'm just happy to share, and im glad i came across this thread because i ADORE your work! as always, your my inspiration for artwork 

sparta and i 
























crappy facial expression.. if you wanna fix that haha








mom and her colt
























me and my 2


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Holy smoke! You are really good. I don't have many of those kinds of photos, but here is what I have on hand! The lighting in the first one is way better; I'm not even sure if you can even use the second one but I'll post it anyway since I love it so much 

P.S. Oh yeah! Could you possibly leave off my braces? And possibly the black discs on her bit? Thanks a million!


----------



## tinyliny

*young boy on good horse*

I think Plainsdrifter posted this of her son. I did the best I could, but frankly, it isn't up to my par. it's nice, but not as good as I had hoped.


----------



## MyFillyAspen

I think it is stunning, I really like your talent to portray pally's etc in ink, with the correct amount of shading. Stunning if you ask me!


----------



## Evansk

mm.. Here's a picture of my Niece Aurora and Cantina meeting for the first time. Thought it was a rather cute photo of them


----------



## tinyliny

*it's in the eyes*

I liked this photo from another thread and thought it would make a cute sketch. I loved the way the eyes were looking at each other. But, i couldn't get it quite right. I need a lot more practice drawing human faces.


----------



## tinyliny

*Princess and the Pee Wee goat.*

Trust and love isn't limited to horses. Here is Flygap's adorable daughter with a pygmy goat.



























I am not really thrilled with the result of this one. I just thought it would come better, but I made the mistake of going too dark, too soon. I may redo it, but have other things that are in line ahead. I just had to do this one becasue of the charm factor.


----------



## FlyGap

Oh it's great!! 
I'm always amazed at your talent! Especially how quickly you get one done!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Eeeep! Fly that pic of E is so cute and Caroline's artwork is great as always. Can't say enough how much I love tiny's work. I have 2, might need another one of these days.


----------



## Jessabel

Your portraits are incredible, tiny. I'm blown away. :shock: I envy your ability to draw people. What a gift!


----------



## ashleigh7127

So adorable !


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

This one is between two horses - Brock and Star are very close and never have arguments, even when he starts going around her in circles or she nearly runs into him (very often she just runs flat out and doesn't see him, and he is like "WTF!??!?" and dodges out of the way just in time). He gets so worried when she hides behind the sheds and will even gallop flat out to catch up with her even though he hates expending energy. Brock isn't the most sociable of horses but Star really touched something in him back when they were stall neighbours and they've been best friends ever since.

He's big and quite regal in bearing, she's small and like a greyhound so they are beautifully contrasted together. I like to think of them as Black Beauty and Ginger, although Brock is less hard working and Star is far sweeter! Here they are together, having found a nice patch of clover. Best buddies, and sadly soon to be parted, perhaps forever.


----------



## tinyliny

That is a very heartwarming description. Horses can teach us so much about getting along with each other. 

However, I am making this about human horse/animal interaction, so that photo wouldn't work for this particular idea quest. Thanks anyway.


----------



## lilkitty90

took these little gems today


----------



## Muppetgirl

lilkitty90 said:


> took these little gems today


Haha Does that horse have your arm in his mouth??? And you're still smiling! LOL!!:lol:


----------



## tbstorm

im going to sub in for now because ummm well i dont really have to explain myself do i?


----------



## Muppetgirl

BY THE WAY I was joking! They are lovely photos! I'm an artist too and very much admire Tinys work


----------



## tinyliny

Those ARE nice.! I always like shots with interesting hand positions. toothy smiles are harder to do, and glasses add more challenge. but I love the way the horse is rolling his eye. I cant see your eyes so well, but I would just "suggest" them. Don't expect a super likeness. 

Thanks for the vote of confidence , Muppet!

Right now, I am doing a commission. A Pitbull!


----------



## lilkitty90

this is my mom, and i know she'd be happy anyway. this little weanling loves to just hold things in his mouth, its like a comfort thing for him. so he was holding her arm in his mouth while she scratches his poll lol 

i love your work Tiny, no matter what you do the end result comes out spectacular


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

lilkitty90 - that is one CUTE photo!!


----------



## Muppetgirl

lilkitty90 said:


> this is my mom, and i know she'd be happy anyway. this little weanling loves to just hold things in his mouth, its like a comfort thing for him. so he was holding her arm in his mouth while she scratches his poll lol
> 
> i love your work Tiny, no matter what you do the end result comes out spectacular


Haha it is a nice pic, I just couldn't help but laugh when I noticed her arm in his mouth!


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Wow tinyliny, that drawing of the little girl and the goat is so, so precious! You do such a good job of getting the mood of the picture. And I really like the other ones, too.


----------



## tinyliny

*lilkitty's mom*

here is lilkitty's mom. I think I got the likeness pretty well. I am satisfied with that.
But, my husband, ,upon seeing the painting and not having seen the original photo, felt that the horse head appeared to be without a body, ala "The Godfather" , and that it felt wierd to him. The colt is being viewed nearly head on, but do you think it lookes disembodied , and should I, perhaps, show the rump? I wanted to keep the focus on the two faces.


----------



## amg800

Here is one of my friend and Sky


----------



## jaydee

My then little boys with our welsh pony - first gymkhana for the youngest in a lead line class where they had to get off and do something and then get back on. They were well behind but the dear little chap stood there so happily patient while his rider got hauled on board even though the rest of the 'field' was cantering off ahead
Great artwork Tiny


----------



## tinyliny

Thank you for sharing photos. I will look carefully at them. I really have to have a lot of clarity and detail of the face for me to do any kind of portrait. So, these might not be the best for that purpose, though they are very cute.


----------



## nvr2many

Subbing, they are so beautiful!


----------



## lilkitty90

my mom loved it and didnt even notice the missing rump from the horse. if your not going into nitty gritty the hillside behind the horse can be interrpreted as the rump of the horse and it doesnt seem disembodied. my whole family when i showed them the product without showing the reference photo, knew exactly who it was, so the exactness is superb!


----------



## amg800

tinyliny said:


> Thank you for sharing photos. I will look carefully at them. I really have to have a lot of clarity and detail of the face for me to do any kind of portrait. So, these might not be the best for that purpose, though they are very cute.


Will this one be good? I like this one too its cute


----------



## tinyliny

lilkitty90 said:


> my mom loved it and didnt even notice the missing rump from the horse. if your not going into nitty gritty the hillside behind the horse can be interrpreted as the rump of the horse and it doesnt seem disembodied. my whole family when i showed them the product without showing the reference photo, knew exactly who it was, so the exactness is superb!


 
well, that's good to hear. ONe always risks offending someone when you make a portrait of them.


----------



## tinyliny

amg800 said:


> Will this one be good? I like this one too its cute


 
Your friend has a beautiful smile. I'll consider it. I have to back and catch up on some of the ones I sketched out way back. But won't be able to paint for a week (on a trip.) 

Thanks for subbing.


----------



## Kayella

Mmmm here's a couple of me and Henny. I don't have many of us together, cause I'm usually the one behind the camera  Okay, more than a couple. I figure you'd like a variety if you wanted to draw one of them. Beautiful work, the most I can do is draw a stick figure LOL


----------



## tinyliny

I kind of like this one. But, would mean drawing a LOT of people. drawing people is way harder than horses. Henry is super cute!


----------



## Kayella

Thanks! Henny is my cute patootie  I brought him by the girls after his groundwork clinic and they were fawning over him. I let them hang on to the lead rope as "we all" lead him to the back to visit my friend's mare hehe. Henny is a sucker for kids, or anyone really.


----------



## Horsesdontlie

Just love your work Tinyliny, I love seeing the rough sketches, I don't know what it is about it, but I think its beautiful. I thought I would throw in some pictures, (if you have any time...) if I fall in love with it it I might buy too. =)


----------



## MBFoley

Your work is amazing! I always wanted to draw but I have trouble making the simplest objects identifiable so I finally gave up on that idea lol. I know you have a backlog and are not painting for a bit so absolutely no hurry on these, especially the ones of me but I would love to see what you can do of the first one, my husband and our thoroughbred mare, Angel. He bought Angel as a 3yr old intending to race her but life got in the way and she never even went to the track. When she was 9 he gave her to his brother to use as a broodmare. He got 3 colts out of her (including my boy, Kid) and gave her back to us February of this year at age 17. This picture was about 2 weeks after we officially took over responsibility for her and the first time my husband was able to get out to see her, first time he had managed to see her in a few years in fact. He doesn't have a whole lot of use for Marquis but likes him ok and likes Kid pretty well but Angel is his baby 










Kid and I


































Angel and I grooming each other










Marquis and I - I usually do not have company when I go see Marquis so I fon't have a lot of pictures of him and I together.


----------



## Nightside

Here is one of my little one feeding Thunder carrots. He does have a blaze if you  look close! Feel free to take out the fence if you'd like.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny

love this one:


----------



## tinyliny

I do have a backlog. And holidays and such. AND, I get to pick and choose from all these lovely photos. Which is great , in that I have that control, but is tough in that there are too many good ones to do them all. 
Feel free to submit, but please understand I only do a small percentage of what I receive, just cause that's all I can do. I thank every person who wants to share images of themselves, their family and ALL the loved beings in their lives.


----------



## Nokotaheaven

Here's me with a 3yo filly that had had a trailer back into a corner with her to force her to get on. She freaked out and somehow put a HUGE crack in her foot because of it. She hadn't really been handled since birth. She had a lot trust issues with people at first because of it, and here is me with her 3 days after the trailering incident....


----------



## tinyliny

I like that photo but cannot see enough detail. She sure is a cute little filly.


----------



## Nokotaheaven

tinyliny said:


> I like that photo but cannot see enough detail. She sure is a cute little filly.


Haha thank you 
and yeah sorry, I saw what people were doing here and posted before I read what u wanted lol


----------



## Dusty1228

*What's Wrong, Momma?*

Hi guys! I just dropped in on this thread & there are some precious, precious pictures here! I love it!!! So, of course, I had to share, too! This is my favorite picture of my daughter & her maniac. They were having such a rough day together, she was almost in tears & he was so confused & they just kept feeding off each other until I thought one or both would explode. 

Finally, my daughter stomped over to one of the barrels & kicked it over, plopping down in frustration, leaving her horse standing mid arena wondering what the heck was going on now. He then walked over to her & I caught them like this:


----------



## Nokotaheaven

Dusty1228 said:


> Hi guys! I just dropped in on this thread & there are some precious, precious pictures here! I love it!!! So, of course, I had to share, too! This is my favorite picture of my daughter & her maniac. They were having such a rough day together, she was almost in tears & he was so confused & they just kept feeding off each other until I thought one or both would explode.
> 
> Finally, my daughter stomped over to one of the barrels & kicked it over, plopping down in frustration, leaving her horse standing mid arena wondering what the heck was going on now. He then walked over to her & I caught them like this:


Awwwww I LOVE it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny

That is a very nice one. I love it!
I am a bit off topic here, neglecting this thread, but I have a couple of commissions that I need to get to that are not related to this thread.

I'll get back soon, I promise.


----------



## tinyliny

*Guys love horses, too!*

Here is a commissioned portrait of Creampuff's main squeeze, who she says has come to really care about her horse, which tickles Creampuff, no end.
She gave me several photos to work from and I combined the one view of the horse, with the other view of the young man (due to it being of greater clarity).
the idea was to have them both looking off into the distance . . . together.


----------



## Dusty1228

Wow. Just wow. You are an amazing artist! Do you happen to have time for another commission?


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Do you think one of these would work? They were just taken this afternoon.

I think this one is really cute. It's my sister and our Miniature Horse with a very friendly cat.









A different picture of the same thing.









Me and my horse, Brandy. 









Another one of us.


----------



## tinyliny

I kind of like this one, but it would be cutest if it was just the cat and the mini, no offense to your sister.

Right now, I have time to do commissions, but not many, and not "fun" art. So busy at home right now. I'll archive it and maybe do it later.


----------



## jaydee

*Tinyliny*- I love that piece of artwork. You have absolutely brought them to life which is something many artists fail to do


----------



## tinyliny

jaydee said:


> *Tinyliny*- I love that piece of artwork. You have absolutely brought them to life which is something many artists fail to do


 
Well Thank you. That's a wonderful compliment to start my day with. I assume you mean the shot of Creampuff's sweeties?


----------



## jaydee

tinyliny said:


> Well Thank you. That's a wonderful compliment to start my day with. I assume you mean the shot of Creampuff's sweeties?


 Yes I did - and the praise is well deserved. I've seen some incredibly good almost photographic pieces of work that you could barely fault on a technical level and yet they are just 'dead' 
Hope that makes sense to someone!!!


----------



## Plains Drifter

Omgosh!!! So amazing!!! Will PM about the one you did of my son!


----------



## RiverBelle

I know it's not a horse, but I saw the picture of the pygmy goat and I thought I would share my picture.  This is me and my first pygmy goat Princess.


----------



## tinyliny

Ooh! I LOVE that one!!! I want to do it. Would the goat have it's tongue out , on your cheek?


----------



## RiverBelle

tinyliny said:


> Ooh! I LOVE that one!!! I want to do it. Would the goat have it's tongue out , on your cheek?


Sure! You're the artist, so whatever you think would be best! I bet that would be adorable!


----------



## amberly

This is me and my horse Golley. He's a Blazer, 13.5 hands high, 20 years old, and has a big heart.


----------



## xeventer17

I couldn't help but join. Here's a recent on of me and the love of my life. If you decide to draw it, feel free to make me more attractive ;]


----------



## Almond Joy

Here are a few photos of my friend and her horse, Cruiser  

She taught him how to kiss, when you point to your cheek he kisses it! So cute!


----------



## Almond Joy

Woops! Here's the other pic


----------



## tinyliny

oh my gosh! What a string of great photos! I am overwhelmed with great stuff. Right now I just dont' have time to paint, as you can imagine. But, shortly after Christmas . . .

Some of those are just perfect!! I especially love it when they have hands in them, too. But , I also like the one with the girl "draped" over her horse.

BTW, What's a "Blazer"?


----------



## lilkitty90

by blazer i thought she meant, although he's short he's wide lol but thats me taking it literal lol


----------



## Almond Joy

A blazer is a breed...

American Blazer Horse Association ~ Welcome!


----------



## tinyliny

Isnt' it a cross of somekind? Qh plus ?


----------



## TruGing

had to join in 

This is Socks, my donkey. I love him to peices <3


----------



## tinyliny

*The heart horse lost*

This member lost her hearthorse recently. She had spent many days and dollars and heart ache trying to heal him from a severe wound, only to have him suffer a broken leg in a freak accident. She had to put him down.

This photo was the one she posted on her memorial thread and when I saw it, I new it belonged here.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Absoloutly beautiful tinyliny!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HowClever

It is truly beautiful, tiny. It captures his wonderful, gentle expression and the love I felt for him so very well. Thank you.


----------



## Chansu

long time no see Tiny!  remember me? 
thought i'd throw in this picture of me and Chance. She's in Scotland now with her original breeder. I miss her!


----------



## DriftingShadow

I love this idea Tiny! Love your drawings!!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu

I'm not sure if these first two are clear enough for you... But I'll post 'em anyways! The third one is more clear.
These pictures are of me and my horse, Dozer.


----------



## tinyliny

i very much like the post of this photo:










but there is just not enough detail that I can see in the face of the girl. 
S'Shame, too.


----------



## Phly

I just love this picture. Not sure it's of caliber. But I like it, they look like old friends.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny

yes, That's a winner! I really like the feeling that they are just in the middle of a chat. And , sorry, but I do adore children. Is this your daughter? I'd do it about like this:


----------



## Phly

tinyliny said:


> yes, That's a winner! I really like the feeling that they are just in the middle of a chat. And , sorry, but I do adore children. Is this your daughter?


Yep, our little rodeo princess lol. I said the same thing about them just chatting about life, when I seen that picture.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny

well I started a sketch and put about a half hour into it, but I have to start over. I cannot get anything like a likeness drawing as small as I was. I hvae to make her face bigger than 1.5 inches tall.

show you later, maybe tomorrow evening if time permits.


----------



## Phly

That'd be so cool and I know our daughter would love to see it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## courtneyraae

your artwork is phenomenal. Maybe if you find the time could you draw me and my handsome man. I would be more then willing to buy a copy.


----------



## WSArabians

You are amazing!
I'm sure you've had lots that are usable, just thought I'd throw these in here.


----------



## tinyliny

i like this one:










wish it were in better focus. 

I am overwhelmed with the lovely photos. right now the weather is good for riding, so I am not painting . Sorry folks and thank you so much for your patience and trusting me with so many wonderful images!


----------



## tinyliny

ok, Starting a new one of Phly's daughter. Here are two of the sketches I had done. the first I had the girl's face so small I could not get any real detail. So, redid her face. I spent most of the sketch time trying to get the likeness done. the hrose head is only lightly roughed in. I can see that it needs some scaling done on the muzzle and the neck. and the eye is not so good. I can do that when I put down the ink washes.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

That is so good Tinyliny!! The girls face is spot on!


----------



## Phly

That's amazing! I love what you have so far!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horsecrazy4

My hubby just showed me and I wanted to to say is beautiful... Our daughter loves it  also when u r done we would be willing to buy the pic!? LOVE IT 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87

Just thought I might share these two pictures. These two pictures mean so much to me...and I apologize in advance for the novel!


I received Rebel right after (literally, 3 days) my beloved gelding Mango passed. I wasn't ready for a new horse, but he was in desperate search of a new home. So, we loaded up and and brought him home. He hadn't seen a human in over a year, and he jumped right into our small stock trailer. I just thought he would be a fun project with color. Never realized he would be my heart horse.

He was the spookiest horse I had ever known. Brushes alone were monsters. He taught me some things you just can't rush if you want them to be done right. It took me 2 years before I could safely load him in a trailer and take him somewhere. If he got overwhelmed at any point in a session, it was best to just through in the towel, because you couldn't get through to him. Yet, he was the most personable horse ever. He was always talking like crazy, making funny high pitched neighs and silly nickers at random times. He craved human contact, and would stand beside you for hours even if you were still as a stone. I could go out and sit with him and he'd lay his head on my back, and nuzzle my toes. After Mango passed, I didn't think I could ever have another horse fill the gap, and it's true; Rebel didn't fill the gap. Rebel built himself a suite and moved in patiently, filling it with all the love in the world.

I battled everything for this horse. When I first got him, he got a major cut to his hind leg. He was weary of me touching him, so applying medicine nearly was a dangerous task (can you say fight or flight?). After he got better with that, I had to deal with constantly bruised soles. Shoes helped! Then, he contracted EPM. I was terrified that I would once again loose my best friend. In spring, he came out with a clean bill of health, and I was able to enjoy one long summer of fun rides and baths. However, as winter set in again, I began to realize a limp. Our vet couldn't figure out what it was, so we took him to an equine hospital. I sold my custom show saddle to help pay for it, only to find out I could never ride again. It was the most crushing blow I have ever received. I had dreams to someday attend the Pinto World Show in barrel racing with him. He was wicked fast and learned the pattern in a snap. Those were gone at this point. My parents told me over and over we would keep him forever..

If I had a dollar for every time I had fallen off, got dragged, or just got down right frustrated with him, I would have a full wallet. But, if I had a nickle for every great memory, lesson he taught, and happy tears, I'd have a full bank account.

However, life dealt us a hard winter financially, and my parents told me a horse had to go. I was heart broken. The only choice I had was Rebel. many people looked, and I turned them all down. They either expected too much out of him, or tried to talk me off the price (I was only asking $200, to a pasture home only). Then I got a call from a man named Jim who had driven all the way up from Texas to come look at him. I was scared having him be moved so far away, but when this guy came out, he was an older man and bought his father. He never once asked me about the price, he just wanted to get to know him. He said he had read my entire ad several times over, and realizes all of Rebel's limitations. The more and more he talked, the more excited I got. I was so scared that I would have to compromise for Rebel to go somewhere, but now I wouldn't have to. Rebel went home that week. I told the man he was perfect for him, I didn't need the money, I just need him to go to a perfect home. Jim teared up and handed me $400. I lost it.

Rebel now resides in Waco, TX. He has 120 acres of timothy grass to share with 6 other horses, Rebel gets fed a special supplement for horses that have had EPM, has a barn with AC, and a river. Jim's granddaughter loves on him daily, and is his official owner. I couldn't be happier for him, even though after a year and a half I am still heart broken..

First picture is of me and Rebel during our fun summer, and the second is of Rebel and his new girl. <3


----------



## tinyliny

OH, I love this one! but I can't see the face very well. any shots of this girl (you?) in more close up?


----------



## WSArabians

Sorry, had to share these two.


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

I love those two...^^ Especially the top one!


----------



## BarrelBunny

I absolutely love your work!


----------



## tinyliny

OMG! Cuteness overload! Is this your child? Do I have permission to paint him?


----------



## tinyliny

you guys are killing me! Too many GREAT photos. I always feel bad that I can't do them all. A lot of them are just not clear enough in focus, and would be wonderful if they were, but such is life. 
Thanks for sharing. I am finishing up one tonight and will start on a new one tomorrow.


----------



## Golden Horse

Beautiful


----------



## WSArabians

tinyliny said:


> OMG! Cuteness overload! Is this your child? Do I have permission to paint him?


I love that photo. 
He's mine, but not by birthing process. Tiffanny (FGRanch here) is his mom, but I'm sure she will be okay with using it.


----------



## WSArabians

Golden Horse said:


> Beautiful


Thanks!
He's usually an attention hound but the sound of my ski pants were scaring him. :lol:


----------



## tinyliny

*Finally!*

I sketched this person's photo way back when I first started this thread, but since I had sketched it on drawing paper rather than directly onto the watercolor paper, I never got around to transferring it. So, last night I did a ton of painting (on two others that I'll post in a bit) and transferred the sketch to watercolor paper and painted it.

HOWEVER, it did not go well. Sometime a painting will just go off the tracks and the harder you work to get it back on track, the worse the result. The woman came out "ok", but when I went to do the horse, it just was heavy and cludgy and I kept tryig to bring more definition and only got more yuck. 

If one crops the horse out of the picture, it's not bad and kind of a cute shot.

























the member is Waresbear and this is the reference photo:


----------



## WSArabians

Gorgeous! I love how you capture expressions just so!


----------



## Almond Joy

Who's photo was this? I would love to see the actual photo before/after stuff!!!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Amazing Tinyliny!! I actually really do love it cropped puts your focus more on the girl


----------



## tinyliny

I added the reference photo to the finished artwork for your perusal. The cropped version isn't bad. But if you weren't a horse person, you might not recognize that as a horse's mouth, and you'd probably be grossed out by that. Not us horse nuts!


----------



## tinyliny

*another commission*

A member here commissioned me to paint a portrait of her friend and the friend's horse as a birthday gift. Isn't that a nice thing to do for a friend? I thought the girl , though thin, had a very elegant look to her. She will mature into a real beauty one day.


----------



## wild_spot

Your artwork is beautiful Tiny! I wish I had a good photo of me and Wildey, I would 100% commission you to draw/paint it!

Here are a couple of me with some of the station horses. They don't get much love generally, so they looooved me! I was always giving them scratches and love when the boss wasn't looking 







































This one was a young breaker, she was broken in really badly by another stationhand and had big anxiety issues, as well as being super girthy, rushy, and just not a happy filly. This was after about three rides, we had made a big breakthrough and finally been able to lope on a loose rein without any fear or tension, I just think she looks so relieved!


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

I absolutely LOVE that drawing. It's perfect. My mom loves it too! I showed her.


----------



## tinyliny

*Sometimes I really love my own work!*

I spent a LOT of time on this one doing layer after layer to get the softness of skin. I am very pleased with how it turned out. One of my very best, if I do say so myself.



























Do you prefer the cropped in (the more in close version) or the whole image version?


----------



## Horsecrazy4

tinyliny said:


> I spent a LOT of time on this one doing layer after layer to get the softness of skin. I am very pleased with how it turned out. One of my very best, if I do say so myself.
> Omg those r beautiful! I just showed my daughter she is the one in pic w husbands horse phly she says she liked the close in version but she loves them both  Ty for picking her pic.. Is there any way to buy them from u?
> 
> View attachment 124639
> 
> 
> View attachment 124640
> 
> 
> View attachment 124641
> 
> 
> 
> Do you prefer the cropped in (the more in close version) or the whole image version?


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Wow that is one of your best!! I prefer the non cropped one, I think it just shows how the horse is casually sitting there with his/her ears relaxed.


----------



## Horsecrazy4

Omg those r beautiful  my daughter ( one in pic) loves them both was wondering if there was any way would be them? U do awesome work  n thank for picking her pic 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horsecrazy4

Buy them sorry was talking lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelWannabe

Tiny, that is absolutely breath taking! I love your ability to nail expressions. 
As to the one with Wares, I adore it. The playfulness of the piece outshines any flaws(which I find there to be none!). You can really see the bond between the two.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny

Barrel, thank you so much. I am finding that to express a certain emotion requires fine attention to the angle and shape of the eyes and mouth; as that is what changes when we show emotion on our faces. The more I do it, the more fascinating it becomes. Look at cartoonists and how amazingly well , in just a few lines, they convey the character's emotional state. blows me away.

Horsecrazy. I pm'd you all.


----------



## Horsecrazy4

I just wanted to say we r excited to get the portrait... N Ty so much agion for picking our daughter.. And it was nice talking to u  ur art work is amazing!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clava

As requested, lots of trust and love here I think.


----------



## Equusketch

I am sure you have mentioned this before, but do you use regular black watercolor paint for these, or some other kind of paint? I am seriously interested in trying my hand at black and white watercolor paintings. I've even heard of water soluble graphite pencils and might buy myself a set.


----------



## tinyliny

that is adorable. I would like to try it, but wish that I had better finesse with color, as the color is simply exquisite.

right now I am mired in a home repair/remodel and have not time to paint at all, but next week I hope to get back to the many lovely photos to be inspired by!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Great stuff Caroline, as always. I'm going to have to get out the camera, I could always use another pretty for my walls. I also forgot to tell you that DD framed your Christmas card. 

Clava, that picture is wonderful! It's like a lovey, fluff sandwich. Have to admit, I'm a bit jealous of your kiddo.


----------



## DriftingShadow

My friend sent these two of Drifter and I to me today! The bottom picture she edited digitally but I can try to get the original from her as well. i loved how it turned out!


----------



## Cweaver

Sheila and I


----------



## Horsecrazy4

Caroline, I just wanted to tell you thank so much again. Just revived the portraits that you drew of my daughter and hubby's horse. They are beautiful  Ty again also love the one of mouse 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LexusK

Love and trust <3


----------



## LexusK

One more, my fav <3


----------



## lilruffian

Wow! You're probably a bit overwhelmed but here are a few i donate:wink: of me and my girls


----------



## tinyliny

Equusketch said:


> I am sure you have mentioned this before, but do you use regular black watercolor paint for these, or some other kind of paint? I am seriously interested in trying my hand at black and white watercolor paintings. I've even heard of water soluble graphite pencils and might buy myself a set.


 

I use Sumi ink, such as is used by Asian artists for caligraphy. it comes in a small block or dried ink that I grind on a small ink stone/well, mixing with water. Then I put some ink in a small dish (several different ones) and add water in varying amounts to achieve different levels of darkness. I "check" how dark it is on a small corner of the painting before applying it to the place I want to mark. I dry off the excess on a paper towel, too.

Sumi ink has an organic, "sepia" tone to it that black watercolor does not. just my personal preference. And I use the Oriental style brushes, too.


----------



## tinyliny

I am just digging my way out of a home repair/remodel project, so the only kind of painting I've done for the last two weeks has been painting the family room! 

Please forgive me neglecting you all so long.

Those are all lovely photos and plenty of Trust and love happening there!


----------



## Stichy

If you are still doing these, it would be awesome to see some of me and Eiger! He isn't mine, but he's a horse I'd love to get 
Eiger hugs 








He randomly flipped his ear back so it looks like he's missing one, lol








Sorry it looks so foggy, he had just breathed all over my camera lol








Telling me secrets 








If you want you can look through all my picture posts, etc and use any of those for references! And if your on deviantART I have a stock account called Stichy-Stock thats got a bunch of references


----------



## tinyliny

*mystery member*

I am not sure who this is. I forgot who posted this . Hope I'm not in hot water for posting it here.

this portrait started to fall apart from the beginning. Got the face messed up, smudeged ink across it, messed up the eyes. I decided to finishe it anyway, and did the best I could to recover. the result? well, . . .
you decide.


----------



## Equusketch

That would be me that posted it. Feel free to do whatever you want with the painting and if you ever want to use the photo for comparison/advertising purposes, go right ahead. 

Awe, it's my Moo man (aka, Mr. O'Malley). I love how you made my face a little more narrow. I was a good 20lbs heavier back then...lol. Thank you!


----------



## Flintlock

Outstanding work TinyLiny!


----------



## FlyGap

Ohhh that's one of my new favorites!! Great job!!


----------



## Saranda

Wow, what a wonderful thread! In case you are still doing these, here's a couple of mine - maybe something will be of use.


----------



## Luce73

Just read through this thread and I have to say I absolutely love your work! Not sure if you're still doing more, but I have two pictures that might work for you, although I have to say it is not my horse, nor a horse I know in the pictures, just a cutey at my barn


----------



## tinyliny

Clava said:


> As requested, lots of trust and love here I think.



I've kind of neglected this thread for a long time, just been up doing other things. I've had a little problem with my neck in that I'm not able to paint for long periods of time, so please forgive me for not doing as many of the photos as has been posted here that deserve to be painted


However the above photo that was posted by Clopha along time ago was just too adorable to resist, and I did painted about a month ago. Here's what it looks like. I chose to crop it down to focus on the little girls face, because if I had left it the original size the girls face would be too small for me to paint with any detail.


----------



## Northernstar

How is it I've not seen this thread until now, I'm wondering? Simply _beautiful_ work, Tiny!! If I may be so bold as to _humbly_ suggest, give it a go to do the whole picture of this girl with those two horses in full view... I almost caught my breath when I saw those manes! You're talented enough to do it- there's no doubt! This suggestion is coming from someone who can draw a mighty fine stick figure, btw


----------



## DocIsMyPony

not sure if your still doing this but I would love to see what you can make from these pics of me and my boy Doc


----------



## QuarterAppy

I would _love_ if you are still doing these, if you could do one of, or both of, these pictures. They were taken by Michella Photography, and I think she did a beautiful job of capturing the love and trust between both my horses and I. If it's affordable I will definitely purchase both!!





As an afterthought, I don't know if you are doing any of horses that love and trust each other - if so, here's both my kids being cute!


----------



## tinyliny

Those are lovely photos. I would like to get back to this kind of work, but am doing a paid job right now, a d the trouble in my neck Makes sitting and painting or typing hard after an hou or two. I may try doing done pencil sketches instead, since thy take far less time.


----------



## Cherrij

This might be something you are looking for?
Me and a good friend of mine, who is not with me anymore (went to another home for now at least).

Checked all my photos and realised someone should take more pics of me and my baby... 
Everyone has pretty pictures


----------



## Zexious

^Such a lovely pic 

I'm sorry to hear you're having a hard time, tinyliny )8


----------



## karenmarie

However the above photo that was posted by Clopha along time ago was just too adorable to resist, and I did painted about a month ago. Here's what it looks like. I chose to crop it down to focus on the little girls face, because if I had left it the original size the girls face would be too small for me to paint with any detail.


View attachment 397034
[/QUOTE]

Tinyliny.,

I think You have captured the love and trust between this little one and
her horse friends. You are a talented
Artist. I hope to see more of your work, and I imagine so would many others.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## karenmarie

tinyliny. Have you ever thought of doing a series of love and trust drawings,and possibility having a small showing of your artwork? You show such feeling in your artwork, in the horse and people as well. Thank you for sharing your talent with, others.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny

Karen, 

I was thinking of creating a calendar with these images. 

of course, titled :

Portraits of Love and Trust

but, people don't seem to use or buy calendars these days. 

I no longer have most of those paintings, though I retain the rights to reproduce them as part of the sale agreement.

Oh, and that image 








will be my Christmas card next year. I can print some and sell to anyone who is interested


----------



## Aesthetic

Idk if this will work but here is me and my colt Gunner


----------



## amberly

This is one I like very much. it looks as thought I am forcing his head to stay there, but to be honest he actually was keeping his head there himself. Every now and then he would move his lips around and tickle my tummy - haha! I love Brisco and I know he loves me too. He is indeed a hand-me-down horse, but out of everyone he has been with I have been th one who was cosest to him and had a bond with him. I can have him completely free in an arena and he would follow me no matter where I went. We trot, turn, walk, stop and back up with nothing attached but out hearts. I wouldn't trade the world full of gold and diamonds for this horse, because he is mine. Brisco, is my horse.


----------



## eeo11horse

The first is of my late horse and my sister's horse (this was for Christmas cards that's why they're wearing santa hats), second is my 2 year old and my dad, and the third is me and my first horse Rusty.


----------



## eeo11horse

I just thought of this pic which I love of me and my horse Buddy that I had to put down about a month ago- this is one of my favorite pictures of us. The picture may not show love and trust as much as others but I loved this horse (and still do) more than anything else in the world and we spent 6 amazing years together.


----------



## KodasSlvrWings

As soon as I read love and trust, this is the image that came to mind  Me and my rescued mare Lakota a month after I got her in October of 2012.


----------



## tinyliny

that is a very cute photo. I would want to see a little bit more of the human's face. Sometimes, I simply cannot improve upon a good photo, and I think this is one of those times. There are times when a portrait drawn is better than a photo, and there is the converse. you and your mare are adorable!


----------



## KodasSlvrWings

tinyliny said:


> that is a very cute photo. I would want to see a little bit more of the human's face. Sometimes, I simply cannot improve upon a good photo, and I think this is one of those times. There are times when a portrait drawn is better than a photo, and there is the converse. you and your mare are adorable!


Thank you! I love this mare to the moon and back! We've been through a lot together. She was abused and neglected when I got her. To this day she still only trusts me. She's a wonderful horse and I can't see how she was mistreated for so long 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintluver

Feel free to use these! I am kind of bummed I couldn't find the one I was thinking of, but these are kind of nice too


----------



## CherokeeHorse

I think you will have a lot of painting on your hands!  Not that that's a bad thing. All the pictures are wonderful, maybe I'll try drawing them.  If you don't mind.

Cherokee


----------



## tinyliny

please be my guest. I was really overwhelmed by all the wonderful photos that people shared with me. way more than I could deal with. and now, I am busy with another project, so have put this on the back burner. but, I still love looking at these photos. once you've held a horse's head and smelled him and put your head (a bit risky, I know) right up next to him, you know that wonderful feeling.


----------



## twominidreams

Looks Awesome!
Here are a couple of my boy Devlyn and his new little friend Ollie


----------



## tinyliny

Shazam! That is cute! Do you know how hard it is to draw babies!?!?

I've only ever done two.


----------



## tinyliny

Here is one of them


----------



## EquineObsessed

My favorite picture of my new mustang, Nalini.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*heres tricky*

















heres a close up of tricky smileing and tricky kissing me whilst standing on a box.
i have a few more but ill have to find them and resize them.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*the love you get from horses.*

















































i thought id share thease with you.
also a picture of vanessa i think its when she brought tammy home to her new house.
tricky and tammy togeather.
tricky at home raiding my fridge.
and my vet who was on his last call as he retired and passed on 4 months later.
and me and tricky and tammy.
i have read and seen all the beautiful photos and threads that have been written and the horse forum has a lot of wounderfull people and there horses.
tinyliney many thanks for shareing your tallent in your awesome pictures and bringing them to life.
i am at the moment teaching quincy to kiss lol and he is geting there.


----------



## tinyliny

love this one:


----------



## HeelsSouth

Here's a few one of my friends took a few weeks ago. I'd only had Tigre, the horse, for about 5 weeks at that point, and he always seemed kind of nervous around people, so I was so surprised when he let me pet him as he laid down! If you did even just sketch this, I would definitely love to buy a print!


----------



## Paintedponies1992

I have a few of Apollo and I, you can use them if you like.


----------



## CherokeeHorse

tinyliny said:


> please be my guest. I was really overwhelmed by all the wonderful photos that people shared with me. way more than I could deal with. and now, I am busy with another project, so have put this on the back burner. but, I still love looking at these photos. once you've held a horse's head and smelled him and put your head (a bit risky, I know) right up next to him, you know that wonderful feeling.


 
Thanks! It'll take me awhile since I'm not as talented as youself, and since I don't have much time with my classes. But I'll try some and post them for you guys to see! (If I can figure out how to post pictures....) 
~Cherokee


----------



## CherokeeHorse

HeelsSouth said:


> Here's a few one of my friends took a few weeks ago. I'd only had Tigre, the horse, for about 5 weeks at that point, and he always seemed kind of nervous around people, so I was so surprised when he let me pet him as he laid down! If you did even just sketch this, I would definitely love to buy a print!


With TinyLiny's permission, I drew one of your pictures for you.  It's not my best, and it's not my worst, but I hope you like it.
~Cherokee























My apologies if hte pictures show up more than once, things went crazy when I edited my post.


----------



## tinyliny

angles and proportion are good! has a nice feeling of tenderness as they wrap around each other. I liked that photo, too!


----------



## CherokeeHorse

tinyliny said:


> angles and proportion are good! has a nice feeling of tenderness as they wrap around each other. I liked that photo, too!


Thanks TinyLiny!  I'll do another in a few days, I'm going to very busy finishing up my classes before the Summer Break.


----------



## HeelsSouth

Aw, that is lovely! Thank you so much for drawing it. Mind if I print off a copy?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CherokeeHorse

HeelsSouth said:


> Aw, that is lovely! Thank you so much for drawing it. Mind if I print off a copy?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If that was directed at me: Go ahead! 

~Cherokee


----------



## Northernstar

PaintedPonies92 said:


> I have a few of Apollo and I, you can use them if you like.


I love the 2nd one here, where your Apollo has his eyes closed.... so sweet


----------



## Rideordie112

Me and my 28 year old Arabian gelding, Cabari


----------



## Hang on Fi

Little man "Ranger" and I


----------



## LadyChevalier

WOW! Your work is absolutely stunning! I'm at a loss of words for how well you capture every expression in both the horse and the owners faces. Just beautiful work! 

Here are some of my favorite loving moments. My senior photo of Dante (when he was a wee lil colt) and I. A couple from my wedding- a moment with just me and my horse, Dante. and another with both my hubby and I and Dante. One of my favorite pics from our engagement photo. A funny pic of my hubby hanging out with a couple of my goofy horses. And finally a picture of Miss Kitty and I, I helped a friend throw a pony party for a bunch of kids and in this pick it shows just how exhausted we were- her mane has all kinds of braids in it and glitter- and here she is just nuzzling me, telling me it will be ok and that all the kids will leave soon...


----------



## tinyliny

this one I like best. it's sweet, simple and has the lines I like of long, elegant arms.


----------



## Hansom88

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## arrowattack09

My two babies together.


----------



## Zexious

^Bahaha, that expression. Priceless xD <3


----------



## tinyliny

*portraits of faces*

I saw this on another thread and with the OP's permission, am posting it here. I loved the way the girl was standing with her legs like that, and the horse mirroring that. as I tried to sketch it out, I found I could not do the face, and I tried and tried, and then asked the OP for a better reference photo. I decided to try charcoal and conte crayon. 

the long and the short of it is that I realize how much i need to do many more human portraits because they are so hard I end up wanting to tear my hair out for frustration at not being able to get a likeness. I'll be doing more sketching of human faces in the next weeks and try to snag some from this thread, where you all have been so generous and so patient.


----------



## Copperhead

OMG this is simply beautiful. You have so much talent... thank you so much for drawing her!!!


----------



## tinyliny

twominidreams posted this one:















my attempt with conte crayon on gray paper.


----------



## twominidreams

AWW!! You are really Talented!!  Thank you


----------



## twominidreams

I love the way you have highlighted the reds and oranges


----------



## Horses4u

So many good ones have been posted! Love sharing photos  here's one of me as a kid, one of me with my current horse and a few of my old loan pony. P.S sorry if they come out extra big or something, this is my second ever posting


----------



## myhorseisthebest

Are you still taking photos?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny

yes, though I have sooooo many good ones. I cannot say when I'll get back to drawing or painting. but, feel free to post. please don't spam me, though. just a couple which are the best, if you please.


----------



## tinyliny

*little girl and baby goats*

this is a commission. the reference photo was sooooo hard to get any clear image from I really struggled with making any kind of likeness of the girl.

















I swear, I will not take on any more portraits of human beings unless the photos have good resolution!


----------



## tinyliny

I was a little leary of this one, since the man who commissioned me said he wanted to see more of the goats. But, I couldn't get the goats big enough to show much, without then having the babies head become too small to show any likeness. but, he says he likes it! I can breathe now.


----------



## Zexious

Goats 8d


----------



## danicelia24

I love your work Tiny!!!! I'm not sure if you can get pics off a video b/c sadly my computer crashed and I lost the original photos but I have some in this video I think you were looking for  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEO9Qo0bniY&list=UUM3B7921g1mYe2o7IcKlDGw
I hope they work for you but if not I do have this pic of my sister which I love  it show both of their attitudes perfectly


----------



## xJumperx

I know you've got your hands full, but I can't help but to give it a shot! Your work is simply gorgeous, I just can't resist.

This is me and my baby boy, Cowboy  He's my hearthorse through and through. Some of these are extremely blurry, so I've posted some more that may be more usable. If you do decide to use one of these, feel free to change little things to improve the photo, like my hair or hands. My horse is much more photogenic than I. :lol:


----------



## tinyliny

jumper,

I like those photos, but they are just, h m m m m. . how do I say, not really with as much character as is best. I might try to sketch it, but if you do any more photography, look to do some of yourself smiling, or a better view of your face. 

I do appreciate you sharing, and I apologize for sounding too picky. but, I am becoming pickier and pickier regarding what is a good base image and what is only so-so.


----------



## xJumperx

I understand! You don't sound picky at all! My mom was actually the one to snap these, and we were using them for some other purpose. I totally understand, though if you were willing to sketch it, I would heavily appreciate anything you may produce


----------



## Phantomcolt18

Ooh I will have some of Phantom and I in about two weeks! I had a pro photographer come out and shoot us last Friday. He did send me a preview one which is gorgeous! But I want to see what the others look like before I post!


----------



## DocsPocoSanBar

Wow, your work is stunning! I am not sure if you are still accepting photos however, here is one of my favorites from a photo shoot we had a few years ago


----------



## tinyliny

DocsPocoSanBar said:


> Wow, your work is stunning! I am not sure if you are still accepting photos however, here is one of my favorites from a photo shoot we had a few years ago
> View attachment 484442


That is a nice photo. I cannot improve upon it. It is best left as a photo.


----------



## tinyliny

*15 minute sketches*

So many of you patient people have posted photos, and I just don't have time to do them all in the finished painting style (which takes like 6 hours), but, just for fun and becuase I need practice in drawing in all sorts of positions of the human body (like I need practice bad!!!) , I thought I'd do some of these as limited times sketches. I allow myself only 15 minutes, absolutely. here are 
danicella and xjumperx


----------



## danicelia24

ohh i love it!


----------



## tinyliny

feel free to take a digital copy.


----------



## danicelia24

thank im sure my sister will love it


----------



## tinyliny

*horses4U*


----------



## xJumperx

Thank you so much! It's gorgeous, I appreciate it VERY much!


----------



## Paintedponies1992

Here's another picture with Chloe, she does this each time I call her when I go to visit her and my yearling. I find it kind of sweet  She comes to me first, even though someone else is in the field with me.


----------



## Rezia

These are amazing drawings that do indeed show the love and trust between human and equine. I applaud you! I'm going to have to find that picture of me and my old Arab for you. He just recently passed away.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ZLund

Wow! Some really heart-warming photos here. 

That person who thinks that horses don't "bond" with their humans, sure needs to look at all of these! lol


----------



## Roperchick

dunno if youre still doing these... BUT just found out this guy got sponsored (potentially adopted) so its byebye for me haha


----------



## tinyliny

Love that pose, but can see almost nothing of your face.


----------



## Roperchick

That's what I figured lol worth a try right? Haha


----------



## tinyliny

this is for Rhonda Lynn, whose daughter lost her heart horse a ways back and I promised her a sketch. it's just a sketch.


----------



## ChitChatChet

Chet seems to think he is a dog


----------



## Zexious

tinyliny, you are so talented! <3


----------



## MyHorseTeddy

your work is stunning! i wish i had such artistic ability.
Not sure if you are still doing this...
But here are a few of Teddy and I this summer, 
























































the last few probably wont be doable but Teddy is just too adorable


----------



## RhondaLynn

Oh MY TINY!!!!!

How beautiful!! words cannot express how I feel at this moment looking at the "sketch".. I am blown away!

Rhonda


----------



## tinyliny

Well, RL, it's not the best portrait of your daughter. but, c'est la vie. doing humans is way harder than horses.

you know, I looked and looked at that horse's head and in the drawing it seems he has a long face, but when I measured it against te photo, it's correct. that horse just has a very long face.
most people also tend to think that the human head looks small when it is draw next to a hrose's head, but again, it IS small in comparison.


----------



## RhondaLynn

in reality he didn't have a short or long face... sort of normal length.. but the angle of the photo probably makes it seem longer. I think you did a fabulous job!!!!!


----------



## tinyliny

*just a horse, no human, but still lots of love*

a memorial portrait for a much loved mare. first ref photo, pencil sketch, ink wash, then watercolor portraits.


----------



## tinyliny

*add color*


----------



## Redhead

These paintings were done as a memorial for my Mare Snowflake. She'd been with me for 35yrs. since the day she was born. My daughter grew up knowing and loving her. 
I had one painting done for myself and one for my daughter. My daughter was so moved when she saw her painting. She had the same reaction I had when first seeing the work in progress. We both had tears in our eyes because it was like having her back. The look in her eye was captured beautifully. 
I can't thank you enough for the work you put into these two paintings.


----------



## Raven13

I don't know if this is still open or not, but I have a couple. The first is me and one of my favorite lesson horses Ziggy, the second may not be the type of love and trust you're looking for....but it is a mini donk named, you guessed it, Eyore and myself. I enjoy it because he was your typical donkey with a bit of a 'ttude and stubborn side and whenever I look at it, it seems like we are making the same expression.


----------



## tinyliny

*A Christmas gift*

here is the Christmas gift I sent to one of my fellow moderators. she had posted this photo a long time back, and I admired the very genuine sweetness between the two of them. it is the personification of "Love and Trust" between an animal and a human.

since I wanted the whole face of the horse, I moved it outside of her arm, and thus had to "imagine" it. I struggle with this, as I work very much from what I see, and thus the need for a GOOD PHOTO when working from a reference photo.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*christmass gift.*

that is a beautiful present indeed and you have a great imagination to get the horses head in prospective as it would be in a natrial posture with your frend.
i ad mire your work and love your pictures and thank you for shareing them.


----------



## Foxhunter

When I opened that package I nearly cried! 
The horse was very special to me and is no longer alive. 

He has been captured as he was and guess work on his muzzle is right.

One very talented lady who gave me the bestest Christmans gift for years.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*tinyliny has to draw her horse with her new sheet.*

to tinyliny happy christmass and a happy new year.
and to every one a happy new year in the horse forum.

















i hope you like your present to keep you safe on the road.


----------



## tinyliny

wow~! I am going to stand out!! that on a white horse will look stunning. I don't deserve it.


----------



## tinyliny

*Lady Chevalier memorial*

this member lost her heart horse, one she'd had since early childhood. she wrote a loving eulogy and I thought it deserved a memorial portrait. I am taking a portrait drawing class, so I wanted to use this as my "homework", so I focussed on the face of the human. and, I had to draw her 3 times! the 1st was so bad it was a joke and not worth posting. the second two are here, with the top being the final one.


----------



## Foxhunter

You are one very talented lady.


----------



## LadyChevalier

I love it Tinyliny, its beautiful! Truly captured the perfect love the both of us shared.  Thank you!


----------

